# Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC



## Patboy (16. Januar 2014)

*Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe da ein paar Fragen zum Thema Luftkühlung:

Ich habe mir gestern eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft (XFX HD 7870 DD) und natürlich musste ich am selben Tag noch die neue Grafikpower in Action sehen.
Nach ca. 1 Stunde CoD: Ghosts habe ich bemerkt, dass mein ganzer Rechner am Gehäuse außen relativ warm wurde.
Also habe ich das System ausgeschalten, eine zeit lang gewartet bis alles etwas abgekühlt ist und dann habe ich das ganze nochmal Versucht.
Dieses Mal habe ich aber im Hintergrund HWMonitor 1.19 mitlaufen lassen, und gleichzeitig GPU-Z mit loggen lassen.
Gleichzeitig habe ich meine Seitenwand entfernt um für eine bessere Luftzuführung zu sorgen.
Das Ergebnis war, dass wieder nach ca. 1 Stunde die maximale Temperatur der Grafikkarte bei um die 90°C war. GPU-Z sagt sogar maximal 95°C.
Dabei war der Lüfter auf ca. 85%. 

Nun benötige ich eure Hilfe weil ich mich jetzt schon vor dem Sommer fürchte.
Laut Tests sollte meine Grafikkarte eine sehr leise sein mit niedrigen Temperaturen. Davon habe ich gestern nichts bemerkt.
Was mache ich falsch, sodass die Karte so heiß wird. Und auch das restliche System (Anhang HWMonitor). Festplatte bei um die 45°C.
Das kann dich nicht alles gesund sein fürs System.

Ich habe bis jetzt eigentlich nie wirklich auf die Kühlung geachtet. Hatte nie Probleme.

Etwas zu meinem System:
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K     Lüfter: Standard Intel Lüfter, der beim Kauf dabei war.
RAM: 2*4GB Corsair DDR3
MB: Asrock Z68 Pro 3
Netzteil: 750W von Corsair. Wurde so eingebaut, dass er zusätzlich warme Luft raus saugt.
GK: XFX HD 7870 Black Edition Double Dissipation (mit Tahiti Chip). Verwirbelt Luft nur. 
Seitenlüfter: 2x120mm beQuiet! Shadow Wing mit ca. 800 RPM. Blasen rein. 
Gehäuselüfter: Keine Ahnung. Existiert schon seit meinen ersten PC. (1998) Ist aber dennoch sehr leise. Bläst raus.
System: Windows 7, SP 1, 64Bit.

Das Problem bei der neuen GK ist, dass diese oben und unten ziemlich trennt. Da kann nur mehr ganz schwer Luft zirkulieren.
Mit den beiden Seitenwandlüftern will ich eigentlich sicherstellen, dass auch Bauteile am MB gekühlt werden. 
Da ich mir denke, die neue GK verteilt die Luft ziemlich seitlich auf die Seitenwand und aufs MB. 
Wenn ich die Seitenwand schließen würde. Dann wäre noch weniger Platz zwischen GK und Wand. 

Ein paar Fragen:
Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder nein? Rein oder rausblasen?
Seitenwandlüfter? Ja oder nein? Rein oder rausblasen?
Sollte ich mir einen neuen CPU Kühler zulegen? Wenn ja welchen?
Wie kann ich die Temperatur im Allgemeinen senken im System? <- Wichtigste Frage. 
Habt ihr weitere Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Ich danke für eure Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße Patboy.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Keine Abstürze keine Bluescreens, keine Probleme?! Die Festplatte fühlt sich bei 45°C eigentlich pudelwohl und deine Grafikkarte scheint diese Temperaturen auch ab zu können, sonst wäre die Kiste abgeschmiert.
Eine Möglichkeit die Temperaturen zu verbessern wäre mit den Lüftern im Seitenteil zu experimentieren, den unteren einblasend den oberen ausblasend. (Um die warme Luft direkt abzuführen.)

Wenn das nicht hilft, bringts wohl nur ein neues Gehäuse, das jetzige ist für deine Hardware eigentlich ungeeignet, wegen schlechter Belüftung. So wie ich das sehe geht in der Front und Deckel gar kein Lüfter zu installieren, Frischluft also nur durch Seite ist schon ungünstig.


----------



## crass127 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Kurz zu den Temps, also bei der Graka und der Festplatte sind die Temperaturen schon fett, das sollte besser werden.
Wie Shorty schon meinte dein Case ist ziehmlich ungünstig für die Konstellation.
Netzteil saugt der Graka einen Teil der Luft weg die, die Seitenlüfter rein blasen.
Im Deckel kannst du leider keine Lüfter anbringen und ob du Lüfter in der Front hast, seh nicht auf den Bildern.
Der Heck Lüfter ist suboptimal.
Fazit, die Seiten Lüfter bringen zwar frische Luft rein aber die wird ganz schlecht wieder abtranspotiert, deswegen vermute ich mal einen Wärmestau in deinem System.


----------



## facehugger (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Gönn dir ein luftigeres/besser mit Luffis bestücktes Case, das muss auch nicht teuer sein:


BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für vorne unten...
Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
in der Regel sollte der "perfekte" Luftstrom von vorne unten (rein) nach hinten oben (raus) unterstützt werden...

Gruß


----------



## Icedaft (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Ein Gehäuse ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache, aber so etwas in der Art sollte es schon sein:

https://geizhals.at/de/bitfenix-ronin-mit-sichtfenster-bfc-ron-300-kkwsk-rp-a969730.html
https://geizhals.at/de/bitfenix-shinobi-schwarz-mit-sichtfenster-bfc-snb-150-kkw1-rp-a821723.html
https://geizhals.at/de/bitfenix-shinobi-schwarz-bfc-snb-150-kkn1-rp-a736663.html

https://geizhals.at/de/fractal-design-arc-midi-r2-mit-sichtfenster-fd-ca-arc-r2-bl-w-a896216.html
https://geizhals.at/de/fractal-design-define-r4-black-pearl-fd-ca-def-r4-bl-a812617.html
https://geizhals.at/de/thermaltake-urban-s21-mit-sichtfenster-vp800a1w2n-a911908.html


----------



## ratmal86 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Wenn nicht so viel Geld vorhanden ist, könnte auch ein Bitfenix Merc Alpha ausreichen http://geizhals.de/bitfenix-merc-alpha-bfc-mrc-100-kkx1-rp-a671504.html
Sehr gut verarbeitet. Seitlich wären Luftöffnungen, wo deine Komponenten die Luft reinziehen können. Ein 120mm Lüfter wäre beim Gehäuse dabei. Deine zwei 120mm SW-Lüfter kannst du dann einfach dort verbauen. Der 120mm Lüfter, welche mitgelifert wir, würde ich vor die HDD verbauen. Ein 120mm SW bläst die Luft nach hinten, der andere 120mm SW bläst die Luft nach oben raus. Oder du kannst auch beide SW-Lüfter unter den Deckel bauen. Dann wird die warme Luft nach oben rausbefördert.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*



crass127 schrieb:


> Kurz zu den Temps, also bei der Graka und der Festplatte sind die Temperaturen schon fett, das sollte besser werden.
> Wie Shorty schon meinte dein Case ist ziehmlich ungünstig für die Konstellation.
> Netzteil saugt der Graka einen Teil der Luft weg die, die Seitenlüfter rein blasen.
> Im Deckel kannst du leider keine Lüfter anbringen und ob du Lüfter in der Front hast, seh nicht auf den Bildern.
> ...


 
Bitte nicht schon wieder alles durcheinander bringen und Halbwahrheiten verbreiten. Die 45°C auf der HDD sind völlig unproblematisch!
Einzig die GPU Temp ist etwas hoch aber noch lange nicht kritisch. Wieviel das Netzteil an Luft wegsaugt kannst du erst sagen, wenn du weißt wie schnell er läuft, denn mit 400 Umdrehungen geht der Effekt des "wegsaugens" gegen 0.

Kein(!) Hecklüfter ist suboptimal, mir ist keine Gehäuse/ Lüfter Kombination bekannt wo das der Fall ist. Der PC des TE würde ohne diesen wohl keine 30min Ingame laufen.

MFG


----------



## SmokeyX (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*



Patboy schrieb:


> Also habe ich das System ausgeschalten, eine zeit lang gewartet bis alles etwas abgekühlt ist und dann habe ich das ganze nochmal Versucht.
> Dieses Mal habe ich aber im Hintergrund HWMonitor 1.19 mitlaufen lassen, und gleichzeitig GPU-Z mit loggen lassen.
> *Gleichzeitig habe ich meine Seitenwand entfernt um für eine bessere Luftzuführung zu sorgen*.
> Das Ergebnis war, dass wieder nach ca. 1 Stunde die maximale Temperatur der Grafikkarte bei um die 90°C war. GPU-Z sagt sogar maximal 95°C.
> Dabei war der Lüfter auf ca. 85%.



So wie ich das sehe ist hier nicht das Belüftungskonzept an den Temperaturen schuld. 
Bei einem offenen Gehäuse darf/kann eine GraKa (dazu auch *nur* eine HD 7870) nicht auf 90C° ansteigen. Ich vermute das der Kühler von der GraKa nicht richtig sitzt oder die WLP schlecht aufgetragen wurde. 
Ich würde erstmal die XFX HD 7870 tauschen lassen wenn die 14 Tage noch nicht um sind.


----------



## Patboy (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Erstmal Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Ich habe mal in einem anderen Thread das Gerücht gelesen, dass Wärmeleitpaste etwas zeit braucht bis sie ihr beste Effizienz hat. (ca. 300 Betriebsstunden). Ist an dem was dran?

Des Weiteren wird meine Vorgehensweiße nun folgendermaßen aussehen:
Zuerst werde ich herausfinden welche Temperaturen ich habe, nachdem ich mit geschlossenen Seitendeckel 1h BF4 gespielt habe. 
Dann werde ich versuchen den oberen Lüfter umzudrehen, sodass dieser Warme Luft heraus bringt und dann wieder das gleiche Prozedere durchführen.
Falls die Temperaturen nach wie vor nicht in meinen gewünschten Bereich liegen, werde ich mir wohl ein neues Case zulegen.
Entweder https://geizhals.at/de/bitfenix-shinobi-schwarz-bfc-snb-150-kkn1-rp-a736663.html oder Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Welches Genau entscheide ich dann spontan. Nur schade dass keines der beiden einen kleinen Slot vorne hat, in Diskettenlaufwerksgröße. (für meinen Card Reader)
Des Weiteren habe ich sowieso vor, in nächster Zeit mir einen neuen CPU Kühler zuzulegen, da ich eventuell etwas übertakten will.
Dabei dacht entweder an be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich oder Thermalright Therma Macho HR - 02 PCGH Edition (100700719)
Oder gibt es bessere? 

Könnt ihr auch abschätzen, ob es sich platzmäßig überhaupt ausgeht (wegen RAM). An WLP dachte ich dann dabei an die 
http://www.amazon.de/ARCTIC-CERAMIQUE-Waermeleitpaste-Superlative-Retailverpackung/dp/B0052LAVPG

Was meint ihr zu dem Ganzen?

BTW: Wie findet ihr den eigentlich meinen Thread? Verständlich? Ausreichend Informationen?


----------



## Patboy (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Das mit dem Umtauschen will ich, falls möglich verhindern, da ich irgendwie kein Freund vom Umtauschen bin (außer etwas ist wirklich defekt). 
Etwas Umtauschen, weil die Temperatur etwas höher liegt, das kann ich nicht mit meinen Gewissen vereinbaren. Da ich mir denke, das kann eher andere Gründe haben, als die GK (außer alle Stricke reißen und nur mehr das ist die einzige Möglichkeit) und dann wieder so lange zeit warten bis die neue kommt, um dann vielleicht festzustellen, diese wird genau so warm. 

Aber ich lass mich gerne eines bessere Behleren.


----------



## Icedaft (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

"Dann werde ich versuchen den oberen Lüfter umzudrehen, sodass dieser  Warme Luft heraus bringt und dann wieder das gleiche Prozedere  durchführen."

Wenn dein Gehäuse dann noch nicht mal einen einblasenden Frontlüfter hat, dann wundert mich gar nichts mehr...

Für den CPU-Kühler müßte man wissen, welches Gehäuse es wird, ansonnsten den K2 wenn Du übertakten willst: https://geizhals.at/de/ekl-alpenfoehn-k2-84000000057-a686651.html


----------



## ratmal86 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Schick die Karte ein. Das ist ein Defekt der Grafikkarte! Es bringt ja nichts, wenn die Kühler schief drauf sitzt oder die Wärmeleitpaste nicht vorhanden, nur teilweise vorhanden, vertrocknet,....ist.
Alternativ: Schraub ihn selber ab, erneuere ggf. die Wärmeleitpaste und setz ihn neu drauf. Ist eine Arbeit von ca. 10min. Dafür geht aber die Garantie verloren.


----------



## SmokeyX (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*



Patboy schrieb:


> Das mit dem Umtauschen will ich, falls möglich verhindern, da ich irgendwie kein Freund vom Umtauschen bin (außer etwas ist wirklich defekt).
> Etwas Umtauschen, weil die Temperatur etwas höher liegt, das kann ich nicht mit meinen Gewissen vereinbaren. Da ich mir denke, das kann eher andere Gründe haben, als die GK (außer alle Stricke reißen und nur mehr das ist die einzige Möglichkeit) und dann wieder so lange zeit warten bis die neue kommt, um dann vielleicht festzustellen, diese wird genau so warm.
> 
> Aber ich lass mich gerne eines bessere Behleren.



*mMn. ist die Grafikkarte defekt!* Wenn eine HD 7870 bei einem offenem Gehäuse sich auf 90+ C° aufheizt da kannst noch so viele Lüfter verbauen wie du willst es wird nicht besser. Ein offenes Gehäuse ist ja schon da optimalste was es geht für die GraKa, besser wäre nur noch MB ausbauen und auf dem Tisch auf dem Balkon zu legen. Die Temperatur deines CPU sind doch für ein Standard Intel Lüfter vollkommen in Ordnung.



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Alternativ: Schraub ihn selber ab, erneuere ggf. die Wärmeleitpaste und setz ihn neu drauf. Ist eine Arbeit von ca. 10min. *Dafür geht aber die Garantie verloren.*


Es ist nicht deine Aufgabe den Kühler zu demontieren oder die WLP zu tauschen. Wenn du die 14 Tage noch hast dann wechsel das Teil es ist doch nicht deine Schuld das du ein Montags-model erwischt hast.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Volle Zustimmung, hab das überlesen das die Temps mit geöffnetem Seitenteil erreicht wurden. Unbedingt einschicken, kann keiner sagen wann die Karte anfängt richtig rumzuzicken und dann geht der Stress erst richtig los. Und wie SmokeyX richtig sagte, die CPU Temps sehen relativ normal aus (für nen Intel Kühler) und wäre da wirklich ein Wärmestau könnte man das an den CPU Temps deutlicher sehen.


----------



## Patboy (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Dann wirds wohl nix bringen... Werde heute am Abend nochmal BF4 probieren mit offener Seitenwand. 
Und wenn dann wieder um die 90°C erreicht werden (bei automatischer Lüftersteuerung) dann bring ich sie zurück. (Hab die Karte erst wirklich gestern gekauft. Daher << 14 Tage )
Und hoffe darauf dass ich eine bekomme bei der dann alles passt. 

Wie hoch dürfte denn die Temperatur bei offener Seitenwand werden? Damit ich dann bei der neuen einen Richtwert kenne.
60-70°C? 70-80°C?

Ich halte euch am laufenden.

Danke.


----------



## SmokeyX (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Im normal Fall sollte die 70-80C° nicht überschreiten

XFX Radeon HD 7870 Black Edition Double Dissipation im Test bei GameStar.de


*Ich bin hier aus ein Interessanten Artikel gestoßen. Evtl. Hast du ein Thaite LE Chip erwischt. Mach doch mal ein CPU.Z Screen.*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-wirklich-ein-tahiti-chip-xfx-hd-7870-dd.html

XFX Radeon HD 7870 Double Dissipation...strange edition? ( 6-pin + 8-pin ) - GPUs - Graphics & Displays
Tahiti LE, Tested: PowerColor's HD7870 PCS+ Myst Edition - Is Tahiti LE A Cheap Ticket To 3D-Accelerated Paradise?


----------



## Patboy (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

"GK: XFX HD 7870 Black Edition Double Dissipation (mit Tahiti Chip)."

Ja ich habe definitiv den Tahiti Chip drauf. Und in dem Thread wird auch von ca. 90°C berichtet. 
Lese den Thread auch gerade durch, bin aber erst auf Seite 2


----------



## SmokeyX (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*



Patboy schrieb:


> "GK: XFX HD 7870 Black Edition Double Dissipation (mit Tahiti Chip)."
> 
> Ja ich habe definitiv den Tahiti Chip drauf. Und in dem Thread wird auch von ca. 90°C berichtet.
> Lese den Thread auch gerade durch, bin aber erst auf Seite 2



Wenn es so ist, dann hast du eine super schnelle Karte mit einem beschieß... Kühler


----------



## Patboy (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Ich denke einen ordentlichen Kühler drauf zu bekommen, ist billiger, als eine Karte zu bekommen mit der Leistung 

Zwecks Garantie wäre es halt blöd. Aber das wäre mir egal. Da bin ich immer zuversichtlich wenns das erste Monat ohne Probleme funktioniert (dabei wird sie auch jeden Tag genutzt)
Spätestens nach 2 Jahren kommt sowieso wieder ne neue ins Haus.


----------



## SmokeyX (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II Grafik-Kühler: Grafikkühler Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Der sollte für die Karte reichen  
32€ zusätzlich für die Leistung einer 7950 ist voll ok


----------



## Icedaft (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*



SmokeyX schrieb:


> Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II Grafik-Kühler: Grafikkühler Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
> 
> Der sollte für die Karte reichen
> 32€ zusätzlich für die Leistung einer 7950 ist voll ok


 
Das kann man so stehen lassen. Allerdings gilt hier immer noch die Empfehlung ein besser durchlüftetes Gehäuse anzuschaffen.


----------



## Patboy (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

@ SmokeyX: 
Danke für deine guten Links. Hatte die vorher in den Forum gar nicht endeckt. 
Auf alle Fälle bin ich nach 30 Seiten Thema auf ein weiteres Thema gestoßen.
Dort ging es ums BIOS modden. 

Habe nun zumindest mal eine Verbesserung gemacht (den die hohen Temperaturen dieser Karte treten nicht nur bei mir auf -> pfusch von XFX)
Durch meinen Mod habe ich statt 95°C mit offenen Gehäuse nun 86°C im geschlossenen Gehäuse. Ja OK noch immer viel, aber mal ein Anfang.
Mal schaun. Vielleicht brauch ich kein neues Gehäuse. 

Aber ich danke euch für eure Hilfe.

LG Patboy


----------



## facehugger (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*



Patboy schrieb:


> Vielleicht brauch ich kein neues Gehäuse.


Ein besser durchlüftetes Case kann nie schaden, schon gar nicht in der warmen Jahreszeit Wenn du dir den Kühlerumbau deiner Graka zutraust, nur zu. Auf Youtube gibt es dazu einiges zu sehen:


accelero twin turbo ii installation - YouTube
Gruß


----------



## SmokeyX (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Das freut mich das wir dir helfen könnten.
Dennoch würde ich an deinem Lüftungskonzept etwas ausprobieren.

Wie der Icedaft schon vorgeschlagen hat:
Bei den Seiten Lüfter: Lüfter (unten) einblasend und Lüfter (oben) raus blasend.


----------



## Patboy (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Ich werde es heute gleich versuchen so zu machen, und dann die Temperaturen vergleichen und hier dann reinstellen.

Momentan bin ich eh am überlegen, welches Gehäuse ich nehmen könnte... Ich wollte ja eigentlich schon immer mal ne Wasserkühlung haben. 
Aber das zahlt sich bei meinen System nicht aus.

Ich werde versuchen mir ein paar Gehäuse auszusuchen. Kann ich die dann in diesem Thread posten? Oder sollte ich dafür in den richtigen Bereich gehen?
Bin da sehr wählerrisch beim Gehäuse 

Für alle anderen welche auch auch ihre XFX Radeon 7870 DD mit Tahiti Chip undervolten wollen: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-xfx-7870-dd-mit-tahiti-chip-moddet-bios.html
Eine gute Anleitung gibt es bei #74 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...it-tahiti-chip-moddet-bios-8.html#post5776813


----------



## facehugger (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*



Patboy schrieb:


> Kann ich die dann in diesem Thread posten? Oder sollte ich dafür in den richtigen Bereich gehen?
> Bin da sehr wählerrisch beim Gehäuse


Es ist dein Fred, du kannst hier posten, was du willst Wir werden deine Vorschläge dann schon zerpflücken...

Gruß


----------



## SmokeyX (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Ich denke du kannst es hier ruhig rein posten geht ja um ein Lüftungskonzept.
Ein Gehäuse zu finden ist nicht leicht. Aussehen ist halt Geschmacksache.

Mit den beiden machst du in Sachen Frischluft nicht verkehrt.

Gehäuse ohne Dämmung: 
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gedämmtes Gehäuse: 
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*



SmokeyX schrieb:


> Gehäuse ohne Dämmung:
> Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Das kann ich aus erster Hand empfehlen. Es passt viel rein, bietet Kabelmanagement, 3 recht ruhige 140mm-Luffis sind vorinstalliert, die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut und eine Lüftersteuerung ist an Bord Zudem kostet es nicht die Welt und am Case/Netzteil sollte man nicht sparen...

Gruß


----------



## Patboy (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Neuigkeiten:

Wenn ich den oberen Seitenlüfter raus blasen lasse, habe ich ungefähr 2° weniger auf der GK. (CPU habe ich nicht geschaut).
Bei offenen Seitendeckel nochmal ca 3° weniger auf 79°C.

Noch etwas habe ich. Ich habe bis jetzt mein Traumgehäuse noch nicht gefunden. Aber ich habe endeckt das mein jetziges Gehäuse sehrwohl Platz für einen Front Lüfter hat. Unten ist es vorne offen, und dahinter könnte ich einen Lüfter anbringen. Jetzt lautet meine Frage, soll ich mir dafür einen neuen kaufen? oder einen der beiden Seitenlüfter hernehmen (Man bachte aber dabei das die Seitenlüfter nur 800RPM haben und nicht gerade viel befördern 37m²/h)

be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Low-Speed 120mm (T12025-LR-2/BL053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Icedaft (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Besser als nix. Seitenlüfter raus, Frontlüfter rein und vor allem Deckel zu, dann klappt's auch mit dem Airflow.
Vorne einblasend, hinten ausblasend.


----------



## Patboy (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Beide Seitenlüfter raus? Oder den oberen drin lassen (blässt raus) oder den unteren drin lassen (blässt rein)


----------



## Icedaft (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Testweise beide raus. Temperaturen überprüfen und dann kannst Du ja im Vergleich einen einblasend wieder montieren.


----------



## Patboy (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Also ich habe nun folgende Einkuafsliste:

Gehäuse:
Cooler Master N500 USB 3.0 (NSE-500-KKN2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
2x zusätzliche Lüfter:
Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
CPU-Kühler:
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Nun wollte ich euch fragen ob das sinnvoll ist.
Ich erwarte mir davon, dass einerseits die GPU Kühler wird, andererseits dass die CPU Kühler wird.
Auch dass das System insgesmat relativ leise sein soll.
Ich dachte mit dass ich die beiden Lüfter im Gehäuse drin lasse, und die 2 zusätzlichen vorne und oben einbaue.

Jetzt bleibt für mich momentan nur noch die Frage offen, ob ich das oben gelinkte Gehäuse nehmen soll (und meine 2 Silent Lüfter, welche ich bereits besitze, seitlich montieren soll, beide reinblasend)
oder ob es für die Luftströmung besser wäre, wenn ich das Gehäuse nehme ohne seitenlüfter:
Cooler Master N500 USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (NSE-500-KWN2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## stevie4one (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Ich würde das Gehäuse ohne Seitenlüfter bevorzugen (vorne Luft rein, hinten wieder raus). Das Gehäuse supportet Kühler bis 162mm Höhe, der K2 ist 160mm hoch, sollte knapp passen.

Da sind doch aber bereits Lüfter im Lieferumfang und du hast schon 2, wieso also noch weitere Lüfter einbauen?


----------



## Icedaft (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Nimm das Gehäuse, damit kannst Du dir die zusätzlichen Lüfter sparen, da die verbauten Lüfter ausnahmsweise mal was taugen und Du sparst roundabout 15€ dabei:

https://geizhals.at/fractal-design-arc-midi-r2-mit-sichtfenster-fd-ca-arc-r2-bl-w-a896216.html

Größere Lüfter sind idR. immer besser, da man diese bei gleichem Luftumsatz langsamer drehen lassen kann. 

Obendrein ist die Verarbeitung und Wertanmutung besser.


----------



## Patboy (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Also wenn ich ehrlich gestehen darf, gefällt MIR dieses Gehäuse nicht so. Einerseit hat es über 10kg und die Anschlusse schauen nach oben. 

Aber sonst hätte ich nichts einzuwenden.

Aber ich habe gerade selber ein Problem mit dem CPU Kühler endeckt. 
Beim Alpenföhn finde ich keine Liste zu den RAM Kompatibilitäten. 
Daher woltle ich den Noctua NH-D14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich nehmen.

Aber der ist leider Inkompatibel mit meinen RAM (Corsair Vengeance) weil zu hoch.


----------



## Patboy (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Aber eiegntlich brauch ich ja nicht so einen großen Kühler. Habe nen i5 2500k und werde ihn vielleicht auf 4GHz auftakten, oder etwas weniger...


----------



## Icedaft (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Schleppst Du deinen PC dauernd durch die Gegend?

Das die Anschlüsse oben sind macht zumindest dann Sinn, wenn der PC unter dem Tisch steht, außerdem hängen die Kopfhörerkabel dann nicht ständig vor dem Laufwerksschacht.

Wenn Du RAM mit Spoiler hast ist die Auswahl natürlich etwas eingeschränkt. Wenn Du jedoch nur maßvoll übertakten willst benötigst Du auch nicht so einen riesen Kühler.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Mehr/größer ist besser. Mit 4-6 sinnvoll angebrachten 120mm Lüftern dürftest du auch zukünftig absolut keine Probleme mehr haben 
Ich habe für mein CrossFire-System 7x 120mm Lüfter drinne und keine Komponente kommt mir unter Volllast über 65°C. 

Nur kurz am Rande: Habe auch die *XFX HD 7870 DD* und die *ASUS 7870*. Letztere ist von Werk aus übertaktet und dennoch kühler und leiser als die XFX... für nur 5€ mehr.
Bringt mir persönlich im CF zwar nichts mehr, aber da bei dir eh wieder einiges ausgetauscht wird und falls das Interesse und das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht noch bestehen wollte ich den Tipp mal erwähnt haben....


----------



## Patboy (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

@ Sefyu_TR

Und wie sieht es leistungstechnisch aus bei den beiden Karten? Hat die Asus karte auch den Tahiti Chip drauf? Dachte bis vor kurzem noch, dass das nur XFX  so gemacht hat.
Aber ich muss sagen, momentan eben mit BIOSmod komme ich mit der Karte auch auf entspannte 80°C.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (21. Januar 2014)

Die ersten XFX hatten noch den Pitcairn Chip, erst später haben sie die Tahitis benutzt. Ich hatte eine XFX mit Pitcairn Chip und den hat die ASUS bis zum Schluss auch  
Leistungstechnisch top. Bezahlst insgesamt 320€ und fresse die R9 290 und kratze stark an der Leistung der R9 290 X in Benchmarks. 
Mit dem Unterschied dass ich die XFX ja bereits ein Jahr lang hatte und später die Asus hinzukam. Klang damals für mich sinnvoller als für den selben Gesamtpreis eine 7970 zu holen die dann auch noch schwächer ist als das CF. Weniger Geld für mehr Power, zumal es zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keine R2xx Produkte gab.
System wie gesagt nie beim Zocken (BF4, Hitman, Tomb Raider) über 60-65 Grad und Schlucke je nach CPU OC ungefähr 400-550W aus der Steckdose


----------



## Carlo (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Ich hatte das gleich Problem mit der Grakatemperatur. Habe auch die Tahiti 7870er von XFX. Etwas Minderung kam durch den Biosmod. Es liegt weniger Spannung an und die Karte wird weniger warm. 
Mein Vorschlag ist ein Towerkühler für die CPU, sehen ob man ein Frontlüfter montiert bekommt. und dann wie hier schon erwähnt die Richtung beachten: vorn rein und hinten raus. Sollte auch mit dem kleineren Hecklüfter passen. Seitenlüfter halte ich da für kontraproduktiv.
Ich hatte gute CPU-Temperaturen mit dem Megahalem von Prolimatech. Musst halt sehen was von der Höhe in dein Gehäuse passt. Und der Lüfter vom Kühler unterstützt die Airflowrichtung.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (21. Januar 2014)

Seitenlüfter stören zwar den Airflow von vorne nach hinten, aber wenn zwei Seitenlüfter nur auf deine Graka zielen bringt das definitiv was


----------



## Patboy (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Jo das habe ich schon mitbekommen. Untere Lüfter blässt Luft unter der Karte rein.
Darüber wird warme Luft abgesaugt... Oder besser gesagt heiße Luft, weil das Metall dort schon sehr warm wird (aber es ist noch zum angreifen). Also das ist schon fast ne kleine Heizung.


----------



## Patboy (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

So Leute.
Neues von der Front:

Also ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschieden folgende Komponenten zu kaufen:

Gehäuse:
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

CPU Kühler:
Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GPU Kühler:
Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Aber nun sind doch einige fragen dazu aufgetaucht.
Habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Vorschläge für einen anderen CPU Kühler?
Wichtig ist mir, das er einen PWM Anschluss hat. Und das er keine hohe Tiefe hat, sonst kommt er meinen RAM in die quere.
(Von der mitte von der CPU bis zum RAM sind es ca 60mm).

Warum zum Teufel, finde ich im Internet bei allen Anbietern nur den 
*Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II*

mit *160W* obowhl in den meisten Reviews und Test vom 250W Modell die rede ist. Das verwirrt mich etwas.


Danke 

LG Patboy


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

GPU-Kühler

https://geizhals.at/de/arctic-cooling-accelero-xtreme-iii-a769176.html

Ansonsten: https://geizhals.at/de/?fs=accelero&in=

CPU: https://geizhals.at/de/prolimatech-armageddon-kuehlkoerper-a515551.html + https://geizhals.at/de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pk-ps-a821327.html


----------



## Patboy (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Wäre es vielleicht auch noch Möglich etwas zu begründen?
Also warum den Extreme III und nicht den Twin Turbo 2?

Bzw warum den CPU Kühler? Weil der Noctua leiser ist und mehr Durchsatz hat...


----------



## SmokeyX (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Der Extreme III ist um einiges leistungsfähiger als der Twin Turbo. Der passt auch auf deine Karte und hat evtl. für spätere Generation von GraKas genug Kühlleistung. Wäre evtl die 10€ Aufpreis wert


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*



Patboy schrieb:


> Wäre es vielleicht auch noch Möglich etwas zu begründen?
> Also warum den Extreme III und nicht den Twin Turbo 2?
> 
> Bzw warum den CPU Kühler? Weil der Noctua leiser ist und mehr Durchsatz hat...


 
Der Exteme III ist wie mein vorposter schon geschrieben hat, leistungsstärker, leiser und passt für viele Grafikkartenmodelle.

Der Prolimatech ist schlank (deine Riegel sollten damit passen) und doch sehr leistungsstark, der Noiseblocker ist aus eigener Erfahrung nahezu lautlos und sorgt dennoch für guten Luftdruck (wird auch oft für Wakü-Radiatoren eingesetzt).


----------



## Patboy (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Gut ok. 
Gegen das Gehäuse hat keiner einwände. Sehr gut.
Dann soll es der Extreme III werden. Ich mag es wenn es schön kühl bleibt.

CPU Kühler wird der Noctua bleiben. Der hat bessere Eigenschaften. gefällt mir farblich und ist von der österreichischen Firma.


----------



## Patboy (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Hallo zusammen, falls es noch wen interessiert, hier ein letztes Update:

Gehäuse habe ich nun das Define R4.
VGA Kühler wurde der Accelero Twin Turbo, weil der Xtreme III nicht mehr verfügbar war bei hardwarversand.
CPU Kühler ist der Noctua.

In der Praxis sieht es so aus, dass die CPU Temperaturen um die 50°C sind (davor 70°C) wobei ich dazu sagen muss ich etwas unglücklich bin mit der CPU Lüfter Steuerung, aber das werde ich noch anpassen.
Und die Temperatur der GK ist jetzt um die 70°C (davor 83°C). Wobei aber der Lüfter gerade mal mit 38% fährt, also quasi unhörbar.
Das einzige was ich derzeit noch raus hör ist der CPU Lüfter, weil er ab 55°C sofort anfängt wie wild zu blasen.
Temperatur der Festplatte (dank des Lüfters dahinter) bei schönen 35°C.
1 Lüfter ist vorne und 1 hinten (Waren dabei beim Gehäuse)



Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben, und mit Rat und Tat zur Seite standen.


Im Anhang noch ein paar Impressionen vom Aufbau und Fertigstellung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Sieht gut aus. Wenn du jetzt noch nen 5er in eine Festplatten Entkopplung steckst,  könntest du den Festplattenkäfig ganz ausbauen und die Platte unterm Laufwerk einbauen.


----------



## SmokeyX (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Hallo Patboy,

freut mich das wir dir helfen konnten und das du dich auch wieder gemeldet hast. Finde es klasse wenn die Leute sich wieder melden un man ein Feedback erhält.

Was mich interessieren würde wie "laut" sind die mitgelieferten Lüfter von Define R4? Hab bei mir mom. 2x Arctic F12 pwm und empfinde sie als etwas zu laut  

@Shorty was meins du mit der "Festplatten Entkopplung" für das 5,25" hast du da was bestimmtest^^?


----------



## Patboy (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Mal schaun bei Gelegenheit.

Was mich aber momentan etwas stört, das Gehäuse wackelt ein bisschen am Boden. Und ich habe bei keinen Fuß eine einstellmöglichkeit die höhe etwas zu verändern.
Muss heute dann etwas Papier drunter legen.


----------



## Patboy (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

@SmokeyX

Ich weiß. Mich nervt es auch immer wenn Leute nichts  mehr posten. Vorallem ist es ärgerlich, wenn jemand schreibt er hat eine  Lösung für das Problem gefunden, aber er schreibt nicht warum.
Zu den Lüftern: Ich kann die ja mit 5V 7V oder 12V betreiben. 
Bei 5V sind sie nicht hörbar (wobei angemekrt sein sollte, dass das Gehäuse gedämmt ist).
Bei 7V etwas hörbar. Also man hört sie aber es ist überhaupt nicht störend.
Bei 12V sind die doch sehr hörbar, und etwas störend im Idle Betrieb.
Aber beim zocken (BF4) wenn der CPU Lüfter etwas aufdreht, höre ich sie bei 12V auch nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Ich selber nutze diese hier: Caseking.de » Silent PC » HDD-Entkoppler » Akasa Hard Drive Entkoppelungs-Kit

Da gibts auch weniger klobige Lösungen, in meinem Fall aber ganz gut, da ich 3 HDD's damit direkt übereinander betreibe und so alle schön kühl bleiben.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Meine hängen einfach in Gummibändern


----------



## Asteroids (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*



Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Meine hängen einfach in Gummibändern


 
Kannst du davon mal ein Bild machen? Ist das zu empfehlen?

Wenn ich mir das versuche vorzustellen, dann schwingt die Festplatte doch wie eine Schaukel hin und her. 

Werden handelsübliche Haushaltsgummis mit der Zeit nicht porös? Wenn ich da an unsere alten Einweckgläser im Keller zurückdenke, da war nicht mehr viiel von Gummi zu sehen.


----------



## stevie4one (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Das ganze muss man sich in etwa so vorstellen. Da schaukelt nichts


----------



## Asteroids (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Ah, sehr interessant!

Blöde Frage, aber inwiefern bringt das was? Mir ist klar, dass die Schwingungen nicht mehr auf das Gehäuse übertragen wird. Ich tue mir aber ehrlich gesagt äußerst schwer mir eine Entkopplung der Festplatte und deren anschließend verringerte Lautstärke vorzustellen. Kann man die Verringerung der Lautstärke irgendwie beschreiben?


----------



## Icedaft (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Du schießt Dir bei Ebay eine gebrauchte wie diese und schraubst Sie schön fest an dein Gehäuse:

Western Digital VelociRaptor 300GB, SATA 3Gb/s (WD3000BLFS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Anschließend packst Du diese HDD in den oben genannten Entkopplungsrahmen:

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dir wird ein Unterschied auffallen...


----------



## BigBubby (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Beschreiben ist relativ einfach:
Stell dir vor dein Computer brummt nicht mehr (punkt).
Das wars so einfach ist das.


----------



## Asteroids (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Herzlichen Dank! 

Ich glaube dass ich das mal ausprobieren werde.  Die Entkoppler
kosten ja nicht unbedingt die Welt.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das Ganze bei mir aus, das Geld kann man sich definitiv sparen


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*

Ähm, ja. Aber nur wenn man soviel Platz zu verschenken hat und den Rechner nie bewegen will.

Bei den Adaptern gehts auch mehr darum die HDD's in die 5,25" Slots zu bauen, um die unteren Festplattenkäfige wie bei Patboy rauszuschmeißen.

@ Kannibalenleiche: An deiner Stelle würde ich die SSD nicht unter den anderen Festplatten platzieren. Wenn dir die Gummis austrocknen machts klack und die HDD's schlagen voll auf die SSD. Du wirst dich noch wundern wie schnell die Gummis im Rechner austrocknen, mMn sparst du da an der falschen Stelle, zumal es hier um 5€ geht. Ne lass mal.


----------



## Chimera (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftkühlung Omptimieren - Mein PC*



Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tip: anstatt die handelsüblichen Bürogummis zu verwenden (die leider zu schnell austrocknen), kann man einfach nen alten Fahrradschlauch nehmen. Der Schlauch ist aus nem anderen Gummi, der nicht so schnell trocken wird und zudem kann man so etwas breitere (und somit stabilere) Streifen schneiden.


----------

